# Missing OutlookMui.msi



## novicetech1 (Nov 29, 2012)

My computer was setup on an exchange serve 2 years ago. I now want to use outlook for mail through my url. I was not able to send through the name server. I tried uninstalling Outlook but when I try to reinstall I get a 1706 error, then a window asking me to enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "OutlookMUI.msi." But I can't find that anywhere on my computer and it doesn't appear to be on the installation disc. I just want to get rid of the exchange server setup and be able to use Outlook like everyone else. Please help.


----------

